# Cargar bateria de auto con cargador de movil



## Leioa (May 9, 2013)

Tengo una bateria de coche (carro, auto) de 12v - 74Ah - 680A
¿puedo cargarla con un cargador tomado de un aparato electronico (impresora, telefono, ordenador) de 12v - 1´1A ???

Siii, sé que en caso de que fuese viable tardará mucho tiempo, pero eso no es problema.
Quiero saber si la cargaría, o si necesito otro tipo de cargador, o es imprescindible unos valores mayores.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2013)

Para cargar la batería necesitas unos 14V, ¿ Cuanto entrega exactamente tu cargador ?

Dependiendo del nivel de descarga podría llegar a tardar 74Hs.


----------



## Leioa (May 9, 2013)

Bien, entonces con un cargador de 14v y 1A sacado de mi impresora, podría cargar la bateria de mi coche si me armo de paciencia.
Es correcto?
No tengo que tener en cuenta mas caracteristicas, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2013)

Leioa dijo:


> Bien, entonces con un cargador de 14v y 1A sacado de mi impresora, podría cargar la bateria de mi coche si me armo de paciencia.
> Es correcto?


Correcto


> No tengo que tener en cuenta mas caracteristicas, no?


Debes agregar algo en serie que limite la corriente de carga inicial de la batería a un valor que no provoque un corto sobre el cargador, puede ser una lámpara de automóvil, la del Stop, puede funcionar.


----------



## Leioa (May 9, 2013)

No entiendo esto ultimo que me dices de no provocar un corto.
Puedes explicarmelo mas a fondo???


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2013)

Una batería muy descargada se comportará frente al cargador como si estuviera en cortocircuito, en esta condición el cargador podría dañarse. Para evitar esto, mi sugerencia es colocar una lámpara de automóvil en serie que limite la corriente a un valor seguro.


----------



## Leioa (May 9, 2013)

Gracias.
Tendré esto en cuenta para mis experimentos con baterias.

Saludos


----------

